

To Get More Entrepreneurs Writing, I Launched a Blogging/Wordpress Bundle - jasonlbaptiste
http://appsumo.com/34/

======
jasonlbaptiste
As part of my crusade to get more people and companies blogging
([http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/14208/Why-Every-
Entrepr...](http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/14208/Why-Every-Entrepreneur-
Should-Write-and-9-Tips-To-Get-Started.aspx)), I helped Noah put together an
awesome blogging bundle. Basically went and got every tool you should have to
get started writing :). Email hn@appsumo.com and we'll give you 10% off.

Oh also, if you're an HN user and have a wordpress theme/plugin or any piece
of software related to blogging, email me: j@jasonlbaptiste.com, would love to
get it included. Helps aspiring writers and helps you get visibility.
Happiness all around :)

------
thenbrent
I hate to be a cynic on a great contribution Jason, but I can't help think
you're doing this _To Get More Entrepreneurs Writing, About PadPressed_. Or at
least, more attention for PadPressed in the WordPress world.

Ulterior motives aside, it's a great offer, good work on putting it together.
Best of luck with PadPressed.

Disclaimer: My thoughts are heavily influenced by having just read your piece
on how to pitch TC and get press.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
I see how that might be a thought, but it's actually the opposite. AppSumo is
absolutely awesome for SaaS businesses as it's a customer acquisition
technique- get them hooked for 3 months with what amounts to an extended free
trial. If they like it, they stay.

For downloadable stuff, like PadPressed, it's not the best thing in the world,
especially when we're surrounded by even more awesome people like WooThemes.

I helped do this, just because I want to see everyone get these tools + blog
more. Simple, straight forward :).

------
akvlad
This is a great deal! I'm buying this for the included WooThemes wordpress
themes. I've used them before, their themes are well coded and are constantly
being updated.

------
royrod
Awesome bundle. Almost triggers the Paradox of Choice...

